# Leaking Breastmilk 8 and 9 dpo?



## FngrsCrossed

I am not sure what is going on here. I have noticed milk leaking out of one breast (the left). I am 9 dpo today this started yesterday and I am not sure what it is and if it ok or not. I have seen a faint line on HPT, and I mean veeeeery faint. This is weird and has never happened before. What's gong on?:shrug:


----------



## amanda83

I really dont know, I didn't experience that on Jaxon, but it sounds promising :) Good luck!


----------



## brittanyaliss

I hope you get your BFP


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hey,
Did you test again? I don't know what could be going on with you, but I pray it is a good sign. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats!!! Maybe thats a new symptom we can all start trying to spot! x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I just saw your ticker..Congrats and I wish you all the best...
XOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

